# Flathead Bank Fishing, Giant Turtle.



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*We decided to try a new bank location last night, so we threw the little boat on the back of the truck and waddled down to the river.
 
After clearing out a little area to fish we got the first pole in the water, before we could get the second bait on we hung something big. After a good fight across the bottom we finally got the creature to the bank. It turned out to be a big Alligator snapping turtle, and damn was he strong!
 
I would have to guesstimate the turtle to be somewhere on the lines of 90-100lbs. After some fancy foot work we got the hook out and sent him on his way.
 
Ten minutes later we got a good sized chain pickerel, then 3 bowfins 2 gars, 1 eel and finally a Flathead at the end of the night. A really slow night but I thought I would share that turtle with you guys.:thumbsup:

 *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wRpte8cnXQ 
Video of the turtle battle above.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn he's big!!! Got a head like a gallon jug. I bet bet he's pushing a 100 years old too. Glad you was able to release him with no injuries to either party involved.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yep, That's a BIG turtle. Wonder how old it was.... Neat!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Realtor said:


> yep, That's a BIG turtle. Wonder how old it was.... Neat!


I goggled it this 100lber was said to be 150 years old


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Now that's "Liive Action"!!!


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Really enjoyed your video. Thanks...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*turtle*

Turtle soup!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am with Chad^^^


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another reason I would never noodle a catfish in these parts....


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a big turtle. I thought he was going take ya for a swim


----------

